

Voyager 1 Will Exit our Solar System in 4 Years - BluePoints
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=CNG.b97f22024bc6db2a202c8cbfa569513d.101&show_article=1

======
johnny22
yeah.. cuz we all go to breitbart.com for our science news? seriously?

~~~
BluePoints
I'm sorry I did not realize this was a fallacy - I just found the article
interesting. If you see it posted anywhere else please re post.

It is incredible that a Man Made craft is over 10 Billion Miles away.

~~~
johnny22
i agree, it is incredible. i just typed voyager 1 into a search engine and got
to the JPL's site

<http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/>

